# salt dough should i worry



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

jojo went for a good fly the other day now when she does this i like to leave her to it for a while, 

well i noticed she was eating my daughters salt dough thing she had made 

should i remove it so she doesn't go near it again ? i know you can get them salt licks for the cage ? it this dangerous for them, she hasn't been near it since


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I would remove I am not sure what the dough is made of but I wouldn't take the chance and as far as the salt I would stay away from it traces of salt is not bad for them but salt in excess can interfere with normal growth, produce excessive thirst, weakness and convulsions.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you, he hasnt been near it since i just thought as he was nibbling it was ok,i will make sure she doesnt go near it 

she did hae a lot i saw her invetagting it and removed her, thank you


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

By salt dough do you mean play dough?









It's non-toxic for kids to eat, and i imagine a nibble wouldn't do any harm from a bird. But definitely don't encourage or intentionally allow it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just keep her away from it as well. The salt licks in the pet store are not meant for birds


----------



## Blaze9 (Aug 6, 2008)

Reading from many different sources, including a book at my local Barns and Nobels, salt is bad for the bird, so I wouldn't feed it anything with salt on/in it. I personally don't know, but books hardly ever lie =P

~Blaze


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah but it was home made dough with flour water and salt i think, minnie made it at rainbows, 

like i said got her donw stright away, i think the nibbling was pure exploring frist thing i ahe seen her nibble on except seed lol,


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Home made play dough has so much salt in it.... wouldn't be good for her at all.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thsnk you, i have removed it


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am sure even if she did take a lick/bite she wouldn't even eat it, I bet the taste would be gross! She probably just nibbled it but didn't taste any because she definetley wouldn't like it!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

that's good  would have been really sad if it hurt her, but she seems to be fine 

she isnt coming out near lunch time now either, hermione sneaked her cracker to her hermione doesn't like them so wen i went to the kitchen hermione snuck him one, then said she toke it lol, kids lol


----------

